# ICD-9 for PEG



## wstarnes

Is there an encounter code (V code) for evaluating a patient for placement of PEG (percutaneous gastrostomy tube)?


----------



## elenax

Try V55.1


----------



## wstarnes

Would Code V55.1 not be "Attention to an already opened gastrostomy??
I am needing a encounter code (if there is one) for evaluating patient for a PEG.......


----------



## heathermc

Use v44.1 for the status of a peg tube; refer to the exclusions on v55.1.

Heather CPC, GENSG, PCS


----------



## Treetoad

Would it be appropriate to use the reason for needing the peg tube?


----------



## cacaffey

I would say that V53.59 may be appropriate. I am more inclined to instruct that you simply code the medical condition that is necessitating the need for a possible G-tube placement.


----------



## Rajamani

V55.1 is correct


----------



## bmyers

So the patient does not have the PEG tube correct?  Then you would code the reason for PEG tube example dysphagia.  You wouldn't use the V code until after the procedure was done.  So none of the V codes would work in this case.


----------

